# Wharton grad ready to take over as Sixers owner



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

http://articles.philly.com/2011-07-...comcast-spectacor-wells-fargo-center-sixers/2



> JOSH HARRIS' mother grew up in Philadelphia. He graduated from Penn's Wharton School of Business. He still has family in the area.
> 
> And now, pending approval from the NBA, he will own this city's professional basketball team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If anyone is a Sixers fan and isn't excited about this move they don't like basketball. It's been so long since we've had someone who has cared about basketball running the team.


----------

